# PRESERVE PHEASANTS HUNTING



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

WHERE CAN I FIND PRESERVE PHEASANT HUNTING SO THIS WAY I WILL TAKE MY NEW DOG OUT AND REFRESH BEFORE OPEN SEASON START. MY DOG IS ONE YR AND TWO MONTHS. I JUST GOT HER BACK FROM WONDERFUL MAN WHO TRAINED MY DOG LAST JUNE...SO IT IS BEEN A WHILE I WANT REFRESH HER. THANKS HAPPY HUNTER


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I'd like some information on this as well. I know that Terry Bush has a preserve about 7 miles north of Minot. Is there anything near Bismarck or between Bismarck and Fargo. I have to go to Fargo to see my future in laws the next couple weekends and I could stop for a few hours and hunt my pup...........also about 14 months old!!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey Remmi&I....Chris put up a dog photo album, I hope you will post some dog pics. It was your idea and in my opinion a good one. 8)


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

my pup is 14 month old english setter and she is my very very first pro gun dog and I just want to refresh her since she been out trained since last June and if u have any idea please give me a post so this way I would perparing to be ready to go. I was thinking maybe should I take her to dove hunting but I will not moving around . my dog is moving around and hunt for any kind of birds and she wont stop doing it.So , I dont know if that would be good for her start dove hunting?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Going to the lake with my folks this weekend. I will be taking with my camera to get some shots of her (pointing I hope). I will definately try to post them Sunday evening or Monday evening!!! She is a Blue Weimaraner and I think she is gorgeous!!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

any lucky can find where preseve pheasants hunting? need help thanks


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

What do you need preserves for when we have tons of wild birds. I have been running on wild birds for over a month now. Heck this morning I went out and got four points in one hour on sharpies and pheasents. Man those young birds really hold tight for a dog and really allow you to do some good training.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

too early to go hunting for wild pheasants the reasons why presever pheasant hunting which will be open in Sept until March this way I can refresh my puppy to perparing set up before season open. I have no idea where presever pheasant hunting in ND bec I am new almost one yr thank u


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

Shooting the bird is just a small piece, but if thats what you want go buy some pheasents from Dakota Game Birds and use them. It's much cheaper than going to a preserve.

I love just running dogs on wild birds and using my 209 primer pistol.


----------

